# DEAN COLLEGE P/T LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I'm sure we all remember what happened at Dean several years ago, when the cops got buggered by some tramp who called herself "President" simply because they wanted to protect themselves with a union. Well, I find this ad a tad offensive. Did someone finally wake up to the fact that having cops on campus wasn't a BAD thing, again. Is this just the start? I'm waiting to see how this unfolds. Also folks, keep in mind, this will be the THIRD time. Dean had a PD, shit canned it, started a new one, SHIT CANNED IT and here we go again. BABY STEPS.*

*Law Enforcement Officer (Part Time)*
Dean College 
in Franklin, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 08/19/2021
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
*Job Description:*
The Law Enforcement Officer is responsible for assisting the *Director of Law Enforcement Services*. Main functions of the role will be providing assistance to the Campus Safety officers performing safety and security functions in order to maintain peace and order on campus.
*Job Duties:*

Responsible for enforcement of all Federal/State laws as well as college policy;
Design and execute educational programming and training for community members based upon needs or current trends seen on campus;
Investigation of all criminal incidents in conjunction with Student Conduct/Campus Safety officials, as well as local police, when required;
Direct liaison with local/state police and fire departments on all matters of College incident, in the absence of the Director of Law Enforcement Services;
Complete and oversee monthly NIBRIS and /or Felony Reports;
Responsible for monitoring and maintaining CJIS compliance;
Part of "on call" after hours response team;
Assist with yearly completion of Clery statistics and compliance measures;
Other duties as assigned.
*Requirements:*

Bachelors Degree in a related field, required;
Masters Degree in a related field, preferred;
Massachusetts State Police License (Chapter 22, Section 63), required to have or secure;
Strong interpersonal skills, required;
Ability to work effectively in individual and team dynamics, required;
Proficiency with Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, etc.), required;
Proficiency with CJIS, required;
COVID-19 Vaccination, required.
*Additional Information:*
Dean College is an equal-opportunity, Title IX institution and pledges to recruit, select and promote diversity by providing equality of opportunity in higher education for all persons, including faculty and staff with respect to hiring, continuation, promotion, and applicants for admission, enrolled students and graduates without discrimination or segregation.
The College is interested in candidates who have the communication skills and cross-cultural abilities to maximize their effectiveness with diverse groups of colleagues, students, faculty, and community members. All employment decisions are made on a non-discriminatory basis. Dean College prohibits discrimination and harassment based on sex, race, color, age, national origin, religion, disability, genetic information, marital status, sexual orientation, gender identity and gender expression, citizenship, pregnancy or maternity, protected veteran status, work-related injury or any other status protected by applicable national, federal, state or local law. This nondiscrimination policy covers admissions, employment, and access to and treatment in College programs, services, and activities. A pre-employment background screen is required for all employees.
The Assistant Dean of Students, located on the second floor of the Campus Center, telephone 508-541-1841, coordinates the college's compliance with Title IX of the Education Amendments of 1972 Act.
The Director of Human Resources on the first floor of Dean Hall, telephone, 508-541-1681 coordinates the college's compliance with titles VI and VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, the Americans with Disabilities Act and amendments, and the Age Discrimination in Employment Act.
The Dean College Athletics Department is a Division III member of the NCAA and competes as a member of the Great Northeast Athletic Conference (GNAC), Eastern Collegiate Football Conference (ECFC), and complies with all NCAA Division III Rules and Regulations.
*Application Instructions:*
Please submit your Resume/CV, Cover Letter, all unofficial transcripts; and contact information of three references. (PLEASE NOTE: Applications that are incomplete will not be considered).
Note: After submitting your resume/CV, the subsequent page gives you instructions that enable you to upload your Cover Letter and any additional documents.
See the FAQ for using our online system.
Please contact us if you need assistance applying through this website.
Returning Applicants - Login to your Dean College Careers Account to check your completed application or upload additional documents.
Dean College is an equal-opportunity, Title IX institution and pledges to recruit, select and promote diversity by providing equality of opportunity in higher education for all persons, including faculty and staff with respect to hiring, continuation, promotion, and applicants for admission, enrolled students and graduates without discrimination or segregation.

The College is interested in candidates who have the communication skills and cross-cultural abilities to maximize their effectiveness with diverse groups of colleagues, students, faculty, and community members. All employment decisions are made on a non-discriminatory basis. Dean College prohibits discrimination and harassment based on sex, race, color, age, national origin, religion, disability, genetic information, marital status, sexual orientation, gender identity and gender expression, citizenship, pregnancy or maternity, protected veteran status, work-related injury or any other status protected by applicable national, federal, state or local law. This nondiscrimination policy covers admissions, employment, and access to and treatment in College programs, services, and activities. A pre-employment background screen is required for all employees and the College participates in the Federally-mandated E-Verify program.

The Assistant Dean of Students, located on the second floor of the Campus Center, telephone 508-541-1841, coordinates the college's compliance with Title IX of the Education Amendments of 1972 Act.

The Director of Human Resources on the first floor of Dean Hall, telephone, 508-541-1681 coordinates the college’s compliance with titles VI and VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, the Americans with Disabilities Act and amendments, and the Age Discrimination in Employment Act.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

And they only _prefer_ candidates to have a master’s degree for this part time, small campus, unarmed LE job? That’s crazy!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SSPO.............At Dean...............Very interesting indeed!


----------



## Blue-Rottie (Aug 24, 2021)

Whatever happened to the lawsuit from the officers who tried to unionize and Dean fired them all.....


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Blue-Rottie said:


> Whatever happened to the lawsuit from the officers who tried to unionize and Dean fired them all.....


Dean was found to be in the right and the fine men and women of the department where deemed in the wrong. Let's just say that when the union was formed Dean threw out there that they were in the process of firing all the officers anyways.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

mpd61 said:


> SSPO.............At Dean...............Very interesting indeed!


They were sworn in through Franklin as Franklin special officers before this.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Dean College Police shit canned in 2015 and replaced by Team OPS security. What a kick In the testicles.


----------

